# Hibernate Mapping problem



## Foermchen82 (5. Dez 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

ich habe folgende exception wenn ich meine application starte:

org.hibernate.hql.ast.QuerySyntaxException: MailObject is not mapped [from MailObject]

das mapping sieht so aus:

<class name="newClient.model.MailObject" table="MAILOBJECT">
		<id name="id" type="string" column="ID" access="field"/>
		<property name="sendDate" type="date" column="SendDate"/>
		<property name="subject" type="string" column="Subject"/>
		<property name="originalMailText" type="string" column="originalMailText"/>
		<property name="formatedMailText" type="string" column="formatedMailText"/>
		<property name="providerId" type="string" column="providerId"/>
		<many-to-one name="sender" class="newClient.model.MailSender" column="Sender" lazy="false"/>
		<set name="attatchments" lazy="true" inverse="true">
			<key column="mailId"/>
			<one-to-many class="newClient.model.BinaryFile"/>
		</set>
		<set name="recipients" lazy="false">
			<key column="mailID"/>
			<one-to-many class="newClient.model.MailRecipient"/>
		</set>
	</class>

und dar aufruf sieht wie folgt aus:

List resultList = session.createQuery("from MailObject").list();

aber die Klasse gibt es und die heißt auch genau so.

Woran kann es also liegen??


----------



## byte (5. Dez 2008)

Ich vermute, Du hast vergessen die Klasse in der Hibernate Config anzugeben (dort wo die SessionFactory definiert wird). Du musst alle gemappten Klassen dort eintragen, sonst kennt Hibernate sie nicht.


----------



## Foermchen82 (5. Dez 2008)

*g* Oh man. ich hab zwar den eintrag in der Hibernate.cfg, aber den hab ich mal auskommentiert und dann vergessen. Wer weiß was ich da für eine geistige umnachtung hatte.

Danke


----------

